# Unexpected error: "Something went wrong..." when trying to edit a query



## piannetta (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi, I've started getting this error when trying to edit a query or create a new query in Power Query Editor.

It was fine yesterday and is happening on any spreadsheet (ruling out a specific corrupted file).

I don't know how to diagnose and solve this. I have saved the details of the error if that helps someone more educated than I am.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## sandy666 (Jan 29, 2019)

Excel version ?

close Excel
Clean Recycle Bin and both TEMPs
Re-open Excel and try

or

Turn off PQ add-in
Re-open Excel
Turn on PQ add-in
try

or

Re-install add-in

or

Repair Office (Control Panel - Office etc... - Right click - Change - Repair)

or

post details of error


----------



## piannetta (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. Tried them all, still no luck. Just to clarify, I'm using the "Data" ribbon in Excel and creating and editing queries there. So I'm not sure that's an add-in, is it? That's a core part of Excel?

The version I'm on is Microsoft Excel for Office 365 ProPlus version 1808 (Build 10730.20264 Click-to-Run) 64-bit

Here are the error details:
Error Message:
Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Stack Trace:
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Windows.JsHostedScript.<>c__DisplayClass4.<InvokeScript>b__3()
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Windows.JsErrorHandler.WrapInvokeScript(Func`1 invokeScript)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Windows.JsHostedScript.TryInvoke[T](String script, T& result)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Windows.JsHostedScript.TryInvoke(String script)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.Ux.Navigator.QueryNavigatorPreviewHost.HideBusy()
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.Ux.Navigator.QueryNavigatorPreviewHost.<>c__DisplayClass4.<SetPreviewFromQuery>b__3(PreviewReference preview, Boolean cancelled, Exception ex)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Host.Document.Evaluation.PreviewEvaluationQueue.<>c__DisplayClass29.<OnPreviewFailed>b__27()
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Host.Document.ExceptionHandlerExtensions.HandleExceptions(IExceptionHandler exceptionHandler, Action action)

Stack Trace Message:
Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Invocation Stack Trace:
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Host.Document.ExceptionExtensions.GetCurrentInvocationStackTrace()
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.FeedbackErrorInfo..ctor(String message, Exception exception, Nullable`1 stackTraceInfo)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.Excel.Native.NativeUserFeedbackServices.ReportException(IWindowHandle activeWindow, IUIHost uiHost, FeedbackPackageInfo feedbackPackageInfo, Exception e, Boolean useGDICapture)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.UnexpectedExceptionHandler.<>c__DisplayClass1.<HandleException>b__0()
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.UnexpectedExceptionHandler.HandleException(Exception e)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Host.Document.ExceptionHandlerExtensions.HandleExceptions(IExceptionHandler exceptionHandler, Action action)
   at System.RuntimeMethodHandle.InvokeMethod(Object target, Object[] arguments, Signature sig, Boolean constructor)
   at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.UnsafeInvokeInternal(Object obj, Object[] parameters, Object[] arguments)
   at System.Delegate.DynamicInvokeImpl(Object[] args)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)
   at System.Windows.Forms.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessageW(MSG& msg)
   at System.Windows.Forms.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessageW(MSG& msg)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Application.ThreadContext.LocalModalMessageLoop(Form form)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Application.ThreadContext.RunMessageLoopInner(Int32 reason, ApplicationContext context)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Application.ThreadContext.RunMessageLoop(Int32 reason, ApplicationContext context)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Form.ShowDialog(IWin32Window owner)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.WebDialogs.WebDialog.<>n__FabricatedMethod8(IWindowHandle )
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.WindowManager.ShowModal[T](T dialog, Func`1 showModalFunction)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.Excel.Native.NativeUserFeedbackServices.ReportException(IWindowHandle activeWindow, IUIHost uiHost, FeedbackPackageInfo feedbackPackageInfo, Exception e, Boolean useGDICapture)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.UnexpectedExceptionHandler.<>c__DisplayClass1.<HandleException>b__0()
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Client.UI.Shared.UnexpectedExceptionHandler.HandleException(Exception e)
   at Microsoft.Mashup.Host.Document.ExceptionHandlerExtensions.HandleExceptions(IExceptionHandler exceptionHandler, Action action)
   at System.RuntimeMethodHandle.InvokeMethod(Object target, Object[] arguments, Signature sig, Boolean constructor)
   at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.UnsafeInvokeInternal(Object obj, Object[] parameters, Object[] arguments)
   at System.Delegate.DynamicInvokeImpl(Object[] args)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackDo(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbackHelper(Object obj)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallback(ThreadMethodEntry tme)
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.InvokeMarshaledCallbacks()
   at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


Supports Premium Content:
True


Thanks again, appreciate you taking the time to assist me

Pete


----------



## sandy666 (Jan 29, 2019)

piannetta said:


> Office 365 ProPlus version 1808 (Build 10730.20264 Click-to-Run) 64-bit



Call MS support (online  )
365 is a subscription so they should help you without any problems
You pay - You need

edit:

post a link to test file with any query


----------



## rki1966 (Aug 5, 2019)

Did anyone get the fix for this one? I was trying to load a web page. We can see the details when we connect, but when we try to load we get the same as above.



shared #"NavigatorBase_d7b1e33b-12e0-429d-a134-38aa64065c4a" = let
    Source = Web.Page(Web.Contents("http://xxxxxmetrics/investments/index?symbol=aapl"))
in
    Source;


Workaround

I create a blank query then changed the Advanced editor

let
    Source = Web.Page(Web.Contents("http://xxxxxmetrics/investments/index?symbol=aapl")),
    Data = Source{0}[Data],
    #"Changed Type" = Table.TransformColumnTypes(Data,{{"Symbol", type text}, {"Code", type text}, {"Description", type text}, {"Year", Int64.Type}, {"Quarter", Int64.Type}, {"Period Type", type text}, {"Value", type number}})
in
    #"Changed Type"


----------

